# Fishing Near Oxford, Oh



## bassnassassin (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi all, new to the forum and only been fishing for about 2 years (mainly LMB). I live in Oxford, Oh and am looking for some spots where I can fish from the shore as I do not own a boat. I have had success in nearby Whitewater lake in Indiana but haven't had much luck at Acton. From the forum I understand there may be some shoreline areas to fish for bass in the tailwater by the dam.

I was also wondering if there were any SM bass worth fishing for in 4 mile creek which runs through Oxford. I know the GMR is nearby but have never fished it for bass and don't know of any areas to fish from the shore.

Anyways, plan on getting out this week as the weather looks to be great! Already made my trip to BPS to get ready for the spring.

Any suggestions on these locations or anywhere else nearby would be great! Thanks.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

Used to wade 4 mile years ago from the covered bridge out by the football stadium,to the north.Caught smallmouth,rock bass and cats.Wee craws and other small crankbaits worked well,but we usually did best with craws that we caught in the creek as we waded.Stopped in there last fall and noticed that the area around the covered bridge is now fenced in on both sides of the creek.Don't know where you can access it from now,but it is a nice wade.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

> Stopped in there last fall and noticed that the area around the covered bridge is now fenced in on both sides of the creek.Don't know where you can access it from now,but it is a nice wade.


I was there a couple of weeks ago. If you cross over the creek on the covered bridge there is a gate on the right side that was unlocked and I could get down to the creek. Little too cold to wade right now. I didn't fish it because I was on an early scouting trip and trying to cover as much ground as possible. I did notice what looked like another access point on rt. 73 by the horse stables.
________
Extreme Q Temperature Setting


----------



## Loomis (May 20, 2006)

Ole Bassman,

I just wanted to touch on the access by the stables down off 73. I used to go to Miami and the stretch of River right there belongs to Miami University if you are fishing the bank... I have been asked for ID before when fishing it, they will (not often) run you out if you don't have an association with the university. 

Personally I think this is BS, but I thought I would share my experience. Also I know they have had problems with poachers in that area.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

in april drive right past whitewater and go to where rt 4 (I think thats the road) goes over the EF of the whitewater above brookville lake, bring a handfull of white grubs and a pack of 1/8ounce jigs, you'll catch white bass until your sick
and if you want real fun you get a fly rod and try it.


----------



## Hillbilly910 (Jan 6, 2009)

thats rt 44 through liberty, to the brownsville(or east fork whitewater) river. You can definately catch a few white bass there in the spring!

I always wanted to fish a few spots on 4-mile crick, just never knew of any public access. There is quite a bit of good shoreline at acton(see acton crappies post). Brookville lake aslo has some good shoreline fishing, mainly catfish and panfish, but you can catch about anything if your in the right spot.
Im only about 5 minutes from oxford.

:G


----------



## stzeiser (Aug 30, 2007)

Indian creek in reily has some good smallies


----------



## bassnassassin (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for all who replied with the advice. Went out td and caught my first LMB!! About 14 in., sorry no picture tho. Look forward to getting out again.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Dude, wade 4-mile!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

i wish i would have read this sooner i fish that stretch of 4 mile between classes. if you want i could show you some good places where ive had success in the area i live between oxford and hamilton. shoot me a pm.


----------



## Jake_Blues (Mar 16, 2009)

I read this post earlier in the week and today I was coming back from Action Lake (bites were slow and crappie are small,but the day was nice) and I saw the bridge and had to stop. I was not planning wading 4 mile but it looked to good to pass up. I was under the bridge, the water was cold and I did not have the lures that I would normally have for streams end result the only thing that I saw swimming was someone dog in the stream.

I plan to go back but I was wondering if anyone has been there this year, if so what have you used and what did you catch

BTW if you go through the bridge the gate at the right is still unlocked.


----------

